# Where do I start



## Jerry Keith Coleman (Mar 10, 2021)

We have an RV at Douglas Lake in Tennessee. I received my smoker for Christmas and plan to use it there. Any advice as to first time smoking, what I need to buy and what I don't, etc. would be appreciated. I've never used a smoker but I want to get good at it.  If anyone wants to suggest a first meal and cooking instructions I'm all ears. As well as what to load in the fire box, etc.  Thanks for having me on the forum!


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 10, 2021)

Jerry, welcome to SMF. Congrats on the smoker. Sounds like you got a wood-burner. If you could share the maker and model, you'll find someone here with the same equipment to offer advise. 

Enjoy the forum!

Ray


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 10, 2021)

Welcome to the forums. From North Mississippi myself. First off, tell us what kind of smoker you have. There are all kind of goodies out there that are on someones gotta have list.  Will suggest grab some chicken thighs for your first cook. Cheap if ya mess 'em totally up. A decent instant read thermometer. 
Jim


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 10, 2021)

Also check out this link.








						Quick Start Guide: 5 Secrets to Smoking Meat Success - Learn to Smoke Meat with Jeff Phillips
					

5 secrets to smoking meat success will teach you how to select the meat, fire management, what equipment you will need, and a whole lot more!




					www.Smoking-Meat.com




Jim


----------



## Jerry Keith Coleman (Mar 10, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Welcome to the forums. From North Mississippi myself. First off, tell us what kind of smoker you have. There are all kind of goodies out there that are on someones gotta have list.  Will suggest grab some chicken thighs for your first cook. Cheap if ya mess 'em totally up. A decent instant read thermometer.
> Jim


Thanks Jim. We actually live in East Ky but have the RV at the lake, and we try to go nearly every weekend throughout the summer.  My smoker is a Smoke Canyon vertical smoker, Other than putting it together that's about all I know. And yes, I agree on the chicken first time out!


----------



## Jerry Keith Coleman (Mar 10, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> Jerry, welcome to SMF. Congrats on the smoker. Sounds like you got a wood-burner. If you could share the maker and model, you'll find someone here with the same equipment to offer advise.
> 
> Enjoy the forum!
> 
> Ray


Thanks Ray. It's a Smoke Canyon vertical smoker


----------



## Wurstmeister (Mar 10, 2021)

Welcome to the Forum from SC's Riverfront.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 10, 2021)

Welcome to the forum, Jerry! Always nice to see another stick-burner here!
I'd start with something like ribs or chicken 'til you get a feel for how your smoker works (chicken cooks pretty fast). Pick up a couple of Maverick remote therms or an Inkbird unit to keep track of what the temp at the grate actually is and the IT of the meat without opening the lid a lot. There are other methods, but I get a chimney of charcoal going, dump it in the firebox and add wood. Wood only from then on. Hickory works for most things (Oak or Mesquite for beef) and I get it by the bag at Home Depot. It fits my firebox. You may have better available and you may have a bigger box.
Just keep in mind that an offset will need tending. You can't just light it up and go fishing...
Good luck!


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 10, 2021)

Also,  as far as chamber temps go, don't worry about that 225F thing you may hear a lot. It's over-rated and almost impossible to keep with a stick burner....


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 10, 2021)

Agree with 

 smokeymose
 get a good remote unit so you can watch cook temps. Dont trust the one on the door. Usually way off. 
Jim


----------



## Jerry Keith Coleman (Mar 10, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> Welcome to the forum, Jerry! Always nice to see another stick-burner here!
> I'd start with something like ribs or chicken 'til you get a feel for how your smoker works (chicken cooks pretty fast). Pick up a couple of Maverick remote therms or an Inkbird unit to keep track of what the temp at the grate actually is and the IT of the meat without opening the lid a lot. There are other methods, but I get a chimney of charcoal going, dump it in the firebox and add wood. Wood only from then on. Hickory works for most things (Oak or Mesquite for beef) and I get it by the bag at Home Depot. It fits my firebox. You may have better available and you may have a bigger box.
> Just keep in mind that an offset will need tending. You can't just light it up and go fishing...
> Good luck!


Thanks my friend. And yes, my intent was to put meat on, go out on lake and play all day, then come home and food was perfect. So much for that idea. I'll get to buying wood and charcoal!


----------



## Jerry Keith Coleman (Mar 10, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Agree with
> 
> smokeymose
> get a good remote unit so you can watch cook temps. Dont trust the one on the door. Usually way off.
> Jim


yea, i bought my son a remote one that bluetooths to your phone, guess I'll invest in that


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Mar 10, 2021)

Congrats. I always tell people tos tart out with some pulled pork. Pork butts/shoulder are pretty forgiving and it gives you a chance to play with the temp without stressing how the outcome will be. There easy to cook and hard to mess up


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 10, 2021)

Welcome from PA. To load and go fish, would require an Electric, or Pellet Smoker. Their Electronic controllers maintain your temp. It's not uncommon, around here, for guys to learn on a Stick Burner then try other, often larger smokers. Play with what you have to learn how to smoke meat and confirm Smoking meat is something you enjoy. Then you can move on to a Set and Forget Smoker. Enjoy the new toy and when ready, there are a bunch of guys that Smoke Fish here...JJ


----------



## Jerry Keith Coleman (Mar 10, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Welcome from PA. To load and go fish, would require an Electric, or Pellet Smoker. Their Electronic controllers maintain your temp. It's not uncommon, around here, for guys to learn on a Stick Burner then try other, often larger smokers. Play with what you have to learn how to smoke meat and confirm Smoking meat is something you enjoy. Then you can move on to a Set and Forget Smoker. Enjoy the new toy and when ready, there are a bunch of guys that Smoke Fish here...JJ


thanks for the reply jimmy, maybe i'll work my way up. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 10, 2021)

Jerry Keith Coleman said:


> Thanks Ray. It's a Smoke Canyon vertical smoker


My wife has a peer manager at work whose husband has one of those.  He uses charcoal to start it and feeds it wood splits. We've been to a couple of their pre-shutdown parties. It turns out great Q.


----------



## kruizer (Mar 10, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota. These guys have you covered.


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 10, 2021)

Welcome from Tennessee


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 10, 2021)

Welcome from Ga.  Nice Smoker there.  I can see the guys have you covered, nothing to add really.  Post pics and info as you begin this most excellent journey.


----------



## Jerry Keith Coleman (Mar 11, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> My wife has a peer manager at work whose husband has one of those.  He uses charcoal to start it and feeds it wood splits. We've been to a couple of their pre-shutdown parties. It turns out great Q.


thats good news, thanks!


----------



## JC in GB (Mar 11, 2021)

*Welcome from Wisconsin.  Lots of great folks and advice to be had here.*
*
I see some members already got you rolling....
*
*JC   *


----------



## Jerry Keith Coleman (Mar 11, 2021)

JC in GB said:


> *Welcome from Wisconsin.  Lots of great folks and advice to be had here.*
> 
> *I see some members already got you rolling....*
> 
> *JC  *


Thanks JC.  I knew there'd be a good group of people in here


----------

